# Whats up with the heart as the site logo thing?



## Saber_777 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just wondering if its symbolic for something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 10, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 10, 2011)

You know how some sites have the logo besides of their http address? for sevenstring its a grey box with a pink heart inside of the box.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine has a little white and grey Earth. I think it has to do with your end.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 10, 2011)

mine says 777


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 10, 2011)

It's just this:







Only smaller.


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm talking about the address bar. Not the actual site logo. The address bar


----------



## heminder (Aug 10, 2011)

i just get a mini 777 logo.
no hearts. no love.


----------



## Michael T (Aug 10, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's just this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't believe this site is bookmarked or favourited in anyway. Just visited so damn much.


----------



## darren (Aug 10, 2011)

It's this:


>


----------



## Razzy (Aug 10, 2011)

darren said:


> It's this:



This is what I see also.


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive got the earth logo too.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 11, 2011)

+1 for the triple sevens logo


----------



## loktide (Aug 11, 2011)

i got triple 7s, too.

it probably depends on what browser and OS you're using


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2011)

That heart only appears if you've watched more than 22 hours of porn in the last 24 hours.


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2011)

While I don't have the hearts beside mine (I've got da Earf), I imagine it might have something to do with Alex's partnership with St. Jude's Children Hospital not too long ago


----------



## synrgy (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Goatfork (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it depends on your browser bro. I too have the grey and white earth and I use chrome.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 11, 2011)

I think OP is just seeing the triple 7s as a heart. It's very small. Whether or not you can see it has to do with your browser/internet settings, I believe. 

At work I deal with websites quite a bit and depending on the computer if you've specified that you want a particular image to appear there some will see it and some will see a browser default image bc their internet settings are not set to accept the image...


----------



## flo (Aug 11, 2011)

I want 777 in a heart


----------



## synrgy (Aug 11, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> I think it depends on your browser bro. I too have the grey and white earth and I use chrome.



My screenshot was from chrome. I guess the colors of the icon are related to the theme one is using within chrome.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 14, 2011)

flo said:


> I want 777 in a heart


 
Like this as an idea... 

Using IE8 and there appears the small 777 logo just like Darren's one.

EDIT: 






That logo at the left side of the address bar...

EDIT2: Cropped image for a dirty lurker's sake...


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's just this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Chrome btw.


----------



## Edika (Aug 14, 2011)

I get the 3 sevens also and am using Firefox


----------



## bostjan (Aug 14, 2011)

EDIT: My browser shows a globe and a triple seven.

I don't really see how it could look like a heart...


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 14, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 15, 2011)

My browser now shows the heart...













... 
















...


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the grey earth, and I use Chrome.


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 15, 2011)

Its back to 777 whatever the deal was about. I'm just using Internet X-plorer.


----------



## ry_z (Aug 15, 2011)

Shrunk to fit in the address bar, the triple 7 logo always reminds me of the logo from Neverwinter Nights:


----------

